# 1965(?) Sears Spyder 24



## parkrndl (Jul 25, 2018)

Craigslist find.  Had to scrounge a front wheel and fender and invest in some new Kendas, but everything else is original as far as I can tell...

Before:





After:






















--rick


----------



## Chopper1 (Jul 25, 2018)

Very cool. Nice find.


----------



## bikemonkey (Jul 26, 2018)

Very nice "scrounging" on your part and a very cool bike!


----------



## Jive Turkey (Aug 9, 2018)

They are great bikes. My '65 is my favorite bike that I own.


----------



## parkrndl (Aug 12, 2018)

Jive Turkey said:


> They are great bikes. My '65 is my favorite bike that I own.




I took it on a group ride, and it's probably the best-riding banana seat bike I have.


----------



## GaspCamp (Dec 14, 2020)

parkrndl said:


> Craigslist find.  Had to scrounge a front wheel and fender and invest in some new Kendas, but everything else is original as far as I can tell...
> 
> Before:
> View attachment 843409
> ...



Nice bike , you just helped me Identify this frame I picked up this weekend . Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jan 10, 2021)

Rad. 24’s RULE


----------

